# Were should I retire ? Utah or Nevada



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Folks not sure if this is the Forum category to ask this question but I was thinking about retiring in Utah or Nevada. I have been a flat lander my whole life. ILL then ND then WI and now finishing up in Iowa. 
I would like to spend April to Nov 15 in ND and some place warmer Nov to April. Thinking about West Wendover NV or East Wendover Utah. Can you guys tell me what the pluses and minuses of living in Nevada or Utah ? Which is better and why ? Also weather might not be as warm that far North in winter time For me ?. 
I don’t big game hunt that much any more at 62 but like to hunt coyotes and small game. Would like your all around thoughts on this subject. Thanks. Marty


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nevada!!! Not only for the tax break that will save you some money on your nest egg, but also for the predator hunting. Even if you were to purchase some property and claim that as your "home residence" and live in other state.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I think Nevada as well. 

I’m not sure what you define as “warmer” but Wendover is no where near warm. The warmer locations are in the southern end of both states. Vegas, mesquite, st George etc.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Even Wendover will be warmer than most locations you mention. But yes southern of either will be warmer still.

I'll 3rd Nevada. Taxes are much better and if all you want to hunt is coyotes and small game there is millions of acres to be hunt.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I've been a resident of both states so I might have a certain perspective. I don't think there is a uniform answer as both states have their advantages and disadvantages. I enjoy(ed) living in both TBH so don't take a point as criticism of the state as a whole. Here are a few points to consider. 


1. If you want "something warmer", you don't want to move to Northern or Central Nevada, it is very cold there. You will want either Southern Utah or Nevada. If you move to Southern Nevada, you will need to drive a lot longer to get to good hunting. (Fishing too. except for Lake Mead) If you live in Southern Utah, hunting is not far away. 

2. Nevada in general has decent small game hunting but it is a large state, with a lot of somewhat barren desert and the good spots are spread out. 

3. If you are set on central Nevada, I found Wendover to be kind of dumpy. I would prefer to live in Ely, which has very good hunting and fishing close at hand. 

4. If you like a variety of outdoor activities besides small game hunting, I think Utah has more available variety. I also think Utah is prettier. 

5. If issues like healthcare are a factor as you are retiring, Southern Nevada has good services, similar to the Wasatch front, but outside of Clark County, Utah has better health services and options IMO. 

6. Both states have quirky cultural idiosyncracies. Nevertheless, Clark County is not full of degenerate gamblers and retirees smoking in the casinos through their tracheostomies and Utah is not full of polygamists and religious zealots. I can't answer what you would be most comfortable with. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

NDAR15MAN said:


> ...and some place warmer Nov to April.
> 
> ... but like to hunt coyotes and small game. Would like your all around thoughts on this subject. Thanks. Marty





Catherder said:


> 1. If you want "something warmer", you don't want to move to Northern or Central Nevada, it is very cold there. You will want either Southern Utah or Nevada. If you move to Southern Nevada, you will need to drive a lot longer to get to good hunting. (Fishing too. except for Lake Mead) If you live in Southern Utah, hunting is not far away.
> 
> 2. Nevada in general has decent small game hunting but it is a large state, with a lot of somewhat barren desert and the good spots are spread out.


Three places I would recommend -- and we'll start with two: 
St. George, UT ( or, anywhere in Washington County)
Mesquite, NV

*St. Georg*e is growing like crazy. Too much for me. It just feels like a suburb of Las Vegas, without the gas station slot machines. Population would be somewhere around 100k people.
It will be warm Nov - Apr., with only the rare snow storm that might drop an inch of snow and shut the whole county down because they don't have snow plows. They grow palm trees down there, if that helps. Coyotes, quail, cotton tails, turkey, grouse, etc. can all be found in the surrounding vicinity without much problem. Moving here and fitting in as an "outsider" would be easy. Everyone in Washington County is a "move-in".

*Mesquite, NV* is a short drive south in I-15 from St. George. Like St. George, it is growing. Both areas are popular "blue bird" destinations. Again, it is warm in the winter months. And, brutally hot in summer. It almost never snows in Mesquite. Not much rain either. But plenty of golf courses -- nice courses. You can also find plenty of coyotes, quail, and rabbits. As with St. George, you'd fit right in.

Personally, neither of the above would be for me.

Another option I would personally consider very closely: *Kanab, UT*

This is a small town. Maybe 5,000 population? Maybe more, but still small town. The location is fantastic. It's far enough south that snow isn't an issue. Yes, it will snow here occasionally, but it will melt by the end of the day, even in January. You won't have to worry about shoveling snow very often. Another nice thing with Kanab is the access to the outdoors. You'll have everything you could ever want here. Coyotes, deer, elk, turkeys, quail, rabbits, grouse....whatever you're looking for. You'd only be an hour away from Lake Powell (think striped bass, walleye, crappie, large mouth, small mouth...). You'd also be close (enough) to all sorts of trout fishing - streams, lakes, etc.
Fitting in wouldn't be too difficult as an "outsider". Kanab has a healthy mix of longtime locals + move-ins. It's one of those weird places in Utah where both the Left and Right meet somewhere far enough left or right that it works.

Lookup Kanab on Google. The old saying really holds truth: It's the greatest Earth on show!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

With recent growth, isn't Mesquite just a suburb of St. George now?  If the guy wanted a boondocks retirement, but still wanted to be reasonably close to larger amenities, he might look into Littlefield AZ. (In between St George and Mesquite) 

Everything you said about Kanab is true, and it is National Park beautiful down there, but I'm less sure it is an easy fit culturally. You got lots of Polygs, anti government militia types, and plenty of the 435 local flavor that may not appeal to certain folks. (or it may?) Look how long they kept electing Mike Noel to the legislature.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I have an Unlce that lives in Moapa valley (between Vegas & Mesquite heading south), I think that is a cool place and worth looking at. I dated a girl from Alamo a long long time ago and I always liked that area (Alamo, Hiko, Caliente). I would stick with southern Nevada for the better winter weather and tax benefits. Keep in mind that out west our game density is pretty sparse compared to the Dakotas. You drive a long ways to find game and small game is very water dependent and goes in cycles. I drive through NoDak and see pheas and huns and sharpies and I love it--drive through the west and it's a few quail and maybe chukar. It's all good--just gotta set the right expectations.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> ...I'm less sure it is an easy fit culturally. You got lots of Polygs, anti government militia types, and plenty of the 435 local flavor that may not appeal to certain folks.


And, at the same time you also have the yuppie Monument lovers and National Park "hug a tree" supporters. That's why I said you have a weird mix. They don't meet in middle of left and right. But they do meet -- it's somewhere so far out to the left and the right that they do come back together. And they make it work. Kanab is a good place.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

My only issues with those places in southern Nevada is the proximity to Las Vegas. You have to wonder when you have a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere, and every building / house has bars on the windows. Keep in mind, I am biased. I am not a fan of Las Vegas. :noidea:


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> And, at the same time you also have the yuppie Monument lovers and National Park "hug a tree" supporters. That's why I said you have a weird mix. *They don't meet in middle of left and right. But they do meet -- it's somewhere so far out to the left and the right that they do come back together. * And they make it work. Kanab is a good place.


LMAO, good way to put it.

You definitely won the internet today. :first:


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

No easy answer. My parents are considering the same and there simply isn't a goldilocks "just right" place around here (and as PBH mentioned the window bars stop you from taste testing to find it). 

North will definitely be cold for several months. At least historically. Even Cedar City can be outside most people's comfort level for the winter months. If you like 4 real seasons, and the wind associated with it, then you'll be fine.

There are pockets of greatness around but I don't know how to prescribe that for people even when I know them. It took us 18+ months to find a community in Cedar and recognize it was a good fit when we first moved here. For long periods of time before then we were treated as outsiders and questioned our sanity for moving here. It was uncomfortable to say the least. I haven't experienced that in other places I've lived. But once we found our people we found a groove and have been happy with the decision. 

That seems to be a unifying experience across the region you are describing. Though I agree with the assessment about those northern Nevada towns. The farther you get from the interstate there the less "dumpy" it feels. 

I personally couldn't live in many of the areas people are describing except Kabab. But Kanab has everything I need for retirement as I don't need much physical interaction to feel connected and can easily be satisfied with eating out only occasionally and doing big supply runs quarterly to St George. I'm fine with living with people far across the spectrum as long as they show similar respect. The outdoor access is phenomenal.

I would also reiterate the hunting experience. I listen to my midwest family discuss hunting and it's nothing like that out here. I enjoy the upland game experience myself but I wasn't spoiled by years in Midwest abundance. I also love the solitude. I've struggled to succeed at big game hunting here but I focused on backcountry solo hunting which didn't set me up for success with mule deer.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I lived in St George from 2005 to 2011 and most my time was in Santa Clara. We absolutely loved it there. It is definitely growing like crazy, but I didn't mind. I was born in the Salt Lake Valley and live there again now, so St George still seems "small town" to me. 
You have all those little communities around there that would be worth a look at (Leeds/Silver Reef, La Verkin, Hurricane, Washington, Santa Clara, Ivins) You could even look at places like Dammeron Valley & Diamond Valley and east over to Apple Valley. I also like the idea of Kanab.
My BIL lives in Vegas so we spent quite a bit of time there when I was in St George. I absolutely hate that crap hole (that's just my personal opinion). Although, Henderson & some other areas aren't too bad. I just never gained a taste for it. I didn't like Mesquite or Beaver Dam either.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

One last tidbit on the subject.

If you visit any recreation site in Southern Utah, especially in the non winter months, you will see that an enormous percentage of people there are from Southern Nevada.

I would submit this is not coincidental...........


----------



## NDAR15MAN (Sep 10, 2020)

Folks thanks for the help. Sounds like Both NV and UT have strong points. I can see that I need to be in southern parts of both states if I want a warmer winter. Wendover might be a little to far north if I am looking for warmer weather to small game hunt.
I plan on taking a trip out there this year , rent a car and fo some investigating. Thanks again for the help with the question. Marty


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Kanab is one of the coolest places on earth. But you should definitely settle in Nevada. All the pot you could ever want to smoke is available 24/7! 

Kanab is awesome.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Hey Niller' Where are you finding sideways slot canyons to hike? :grin:

Escalant (hard 'T' on the end) is better than Kanab just sayin..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Airborne said:


> Escalant (hard 'T' on the end) is better than Kanab just sayin..


I don't see any sideways slot canyons in Escalante!

Southern Utah is awesome, but not as good as Nevada. Definitely retire in Nevada.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be retired in a couple of weeks. My wife wants to work another year or year and a half. 
Our plan is to sell our place in Cedar and get a place in Mesquite, or that area. Then start playing snowbirds for the winters. The tax savings and warm winter weather are too much to resist. 
Probably sell the mountain place on Cedar mountain and use that money to get a little place in 
Montana to spend summers. Grandkids up there and grandkids down here. Mama is on board. 

I can't imagine not living in in Cedar, so we will see what happens.


----------

